# New Tahatsu



## nytebyte (May 1, 2018)

I ordered the new 20hp Tahatsu after going back and forth between that and the Suzuki. I liked the idea of the spin on oil filter and a thermostat was the deciding factor. Hoping it will work on the 14 ft Lund with the factory prop without hitting the over rev. Should be here next week!! From what I have learned so far I will have to pickup oil for it and then ready to go.


----------



## KillerKilgore (May 1, 2018)

Congrats on your new engine.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (May 1, 2018)

I heard they are strong for a 20. If it over revs, you aren’t taking enough fishing buddies with you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bateman (May 2, 2018)

Not sure how heavy your Lund is, but on a 1436 .050" flatty I did not over rev with that engine. You should be good. Cant imagine it being any lighter than that tin can I had. 28-29mph in that thing was actually a little scary haha.


----------



## nytebyte (May 2, 2018)

I had been watching reviews and basically trying to find out as much as I could on both motors. I don't think I could have done to wrong on either one. My biggest problem was no dealers for either but I can do the basic maintenance and hope to not need anything else for a long time to come. Seems they both, Suzuki and Tahatsu are both popular and well liked but just not in my area. Should be here on Wednesday-about the same time I expect the ice to be off the lakes LOL. When I get some time on it I will let you all know what I think. Jim


----------



## nytebyte (May 14, 2018)

I received the new motor last Thursday and had a chance to try it out today. Managed to put 5.5 hours on it. Some trolling and mostly just varying speed to break it in but managed 4 northern pike while trolling. So far I like it! Top end was 25 where my 20 hp Mariner was only 22. It is quiet and not having to mix oil and gas will be nice. I had no problems with over revving so the prop that came with it will be fine. Jim


----------



## richg99 (May 14, 2018)

Congratulations. I understand that Tahatsu makes all of the smaller Mercury engines. If you have a Mercury mechanic nearby, they should be able to help.... if you need help.


----------



## hipster dufus (May 16, 2018)

owned a 9.8 and a 30 hp tohatsu. loved em. get yourself a tiny tach to keep track of hours and rpms.


----------



## bcbouy (May 29, 2018)

i had a tohatsu 25 hp power tilt/trim short shaft el start on my 14.5 g3 guide.i loved that motor.smooth as silk and quiet.it was rated for a 20 but i couldn't resist.


----------



## Bridge4 (May 29, 2018)

I got a new tohatsu 20hp last week. Still going to be a couple of weeks until I put it on as I have some more work and paint to do. Have the oil waiting though. 

Did your get it fully broken in yet? How has the process been?


----------



## nytebyte (May 29, 2018)

I have about 8 hours on it is all now but hope to have a few more by the end of the week. So far so good. At this amount of hours I consider it broke in even though it says 10 hours but I hardly ever run full throttle and now I can run at 3/4 and allowed to open it up for a couple of minutes. Probably going to give it a oil change at around 15 hours just because.


----------



## Bridge4 (May 30, 2018)

nytebyte said:


> I have about 8 hours on it is all now but hope to have a few more by the end of the week. So far so good. At this amount of hours I consider it broke in even though it says 10 hours but I hardly ever run full throttle and now I can run at 3/4 and allowed to open it up for a couple of minutes. Probably going to give it a oil change at around 15 hours just because.



Thanks for the response, I am excited to get mine out there! I bought some extra gear and motor oil so I could change them around that time also, I figure if I change all my car oils early when I break them in I might as well do this one too.


----------

